# REWARD FOR STOLEN 1963 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE, LATIMES WHITE 1963



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

*$10,000 REWARD FOR STOLEN 1963 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE, LATIMES WHITE 1963*

BIG MOUSE 1963 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE STOLEN LAST NIGHT IN THE MIDDLE NIGHT! MARCH 8TH 2012! THIS $10,000 REWARD IS FOR INFORMATION LEADING TO THE RETURN OF THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WE NEED THE HOLE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ON THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WE WOULD DO THE SAME FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
CALL 310-677-0500


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn fuckin thieves. hopefully he had full coverage then he can atleast replace it.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

That's fucked up hopefully it comes bavk home in one piece. Motha fuckas dont wanna work for shit and just take shit.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! Wish for a safe return


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

nice lookin six fo


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

, hope its found


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ill keep my eyes open down in San Diego bro...


----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)

It's probably in mexico by now


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

tony parker is sellin parts!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Cubanita_Loca said:


> It's probably in mexico by now


or in a shipping container heading towards japan.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THAT FUCKEN SUCKS.. IM SURE ALOT OF US BUST OUR ASS TO GET OUR RIDES LOOKING CLEAN AND FOR SOME MOTHERFUKERS TO COME SNAG IT JUST LIKE THAT, FUCKEN SUCKS. WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.:guns:


----------



## bill avoider (Apr 2, 2008)

Cubanita_Loca said:


> It's probably in mexico by now


its prolly floating to cuba right about now


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> or in a shipping container heading towards japan.


Don't mention shippping cars to Japan homez, whole topic might get deleted hno:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I know the feeling !!!

Had my car stolen couple years ago... calleed cops and they didnt wanna do shit... they kept sayin, well its gone, your not gunna find it. Fuck that, we drove around all day lookin for it. And we found it !!! I thought it was gone for good too, but we found these lil ****** in the hood,posted up on it like it was theirs, music cranked and evrything. Got it back the same day.

My story doenst happen every day, but it not unheard of...keep lookin !!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

10K REWARD, NO QUESTIONS ASKED, MUST HAVE CAR BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow thats messed up man, I really hope that you get it back!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THAT'S SOME ROTTEN ASS SHIT HOPEFULLY THE CAR COMES BACK, AND THE THIEF GET'S HIS ASS BEAT THE FUCK UP.*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Goodluck bro! Hope its found quickly!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Don't mention shippping cars to Japan homez, whole topic might get deleted hno:


:rofl:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ill watch out too,it /before it got stolen,it had the stock rims on?,if so,ill be lookin out for it like it in of the last picz posted


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

Did it have ss hub caps ? I was at the dmv in san bernardino and saw this car driivng down waterman looks very identical.


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Damn


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:machinegun:THATS FUCKED UP! HOPE YOU GET IT BACK, AND THOSE WHO DID IT GET DEALT WITH!


----------



## general 83 (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn wats up with all this fools goin out and stealing clean rides to take the easy way out instead of taking the time building your own and being that much more proud.. hope its found


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

was it stolen from garage, driveway, or parking lot??


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

plank said:


> was it stolen from garage, driveway, or parking lot??


FROM HIS HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

general 83 said:


> Damn wats up with all this fools goin out and stealing clean rides to take the easy way out instead of taking the time building your own and being that much more proud.. hope its found


always gonna be skanless ass fools trying to catch u slippin because it is the easy way out. its a damn shame but unfortunately this is the world we live in. what goes around will surely come back around to those fools. someway or another.


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

Pinches RATAS SIN COLA CABRONES:guns:...HOPE YOU FIND IT QUICK MOUSE..........


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope you find the car soon and you get a chance to stab them pieces of shits in the neck...... Think back on every time you pulled the car out, was it possible you where being followed? Do you have to dirty neighbors? Is one of your close peoples short on money? EVERYONE IS A SUSPECT.


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

i never could understand how can be a person so stupid to steal a cutom lowrider...if you steal my car in my country there is no chance that you make it out of the city without pull over by the cops..shit even they know thats my car
but America is different

hope you find the car...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

stympy said:


> i never could understand how can be a person so stupid to steal a cutom lowrider...if you steal my car in my country there is no chance that you make it out of the city without pull over by the cops..shit even they know thats my car
> but America is different
> 
> hope you find the car...


Good luck Bro! I've always told all my friends. If you see my ride rolling down the street and I'M NOT driving it! That bitch his stolen. follow that fucker and call the cops!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> I hope you find the car soon and you get a chance to stab them pieces of shits in the neck...... Think back on every time you pulled the car out, was it possible you where being followed? Do you have to dirty neighbors? Is one of your close peoples short on money? EVERYONE IS A SUSPECT.


EVERYONE ??? Even the Watcher ???


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

1964dippin said:


> Ill watch out too,it /before it got stolen,it had the stock rims on?,if so,ill be lookin out for it like it in of the last picz posted





CHOSEN101 said:


> Did it have ss hub caps ? I was at the dmv in san bernardino and saw this car driivng down waterman looks very identical.


I'd be near waterman, and have an unfamiliar face scanning area shops and kliques. This is where Lo-jack and good insurance comes in handy...


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

This has to be the same car, seen it with A&A plates pull up to empire moulding


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that shit is out somewhere being a donor, unless whoever stole is black then theyre just cruising it.


upgrade to EFI with a pump kill switch


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> that shit is out somewhere being a donor, unless whoever stole is black then theyre just cruising it.
> 
> 
> upgrade to EFI with a pump kill switch


I'm sure Buddy don't need to hear what you think is a possibility as to whats happening to his ride homie, if it aint words of encouragement maybe you should STFU, easy to say what you should do when it aint yo shit missing.....picture how you'd feel if yo ride came up gone and I said "you shoulda upgraded to a EFI with a pump kill switch" :facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

regal ryda said:


> I'm sure Buddy don't need to hear what you think is a possibility as to whats happening to his ride homie, if it aint words of encouragement maybe you should STFU, easy to say what you should do when it aint yo shit missing.....picture how you'd feel if yo ride came up gone and I said "you shoulda upgraded to a EFI with a pump kill switch" :facepalm:


why otherwise hell just do it again and itll happen again if you love a car that much put more effort into making it hard to steal itll at least give you a shot, you can wire a simple circuit on a non efi car that would stump most ****** when they try to hotwire it.

lots of good ideas here 
http://cr4.globalspec.com/thread/41084/Automotive-Kill-Switch


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> why otherwise hell just do it again and itll happen again if you love a car that much put more effort into making it hard to steal itll at least give you a shot, you can wire a simple circuit on a non efi car that would stump most ****** when they try to hotwire it.
> 
> lots of good ideas here
> http://cr4.globalspec.com/thread/41084/Automotive-Kill-Switch


LOL I SEE U ALWAYS GET YOUR INFO ONLINE WHETHER THAN HAVING EXPERIENCE,U SHOULD TRY THAT WEN U GETTA REAL CAR N U GET OVER BUILDIN MODEL CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHOSEN101 said:


> This has to be the same car, seen it with A&A plates pull up to empire moulding


POST PICS


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> POST PICS


NOBODY LIKES YOU HERE GTFO


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> NOBODY LIKES YOU HERE GTFO


:tears::inout:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> :tears::inout:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

Keep Your Eyes Open


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'd be near waterman, and have an unfamiliar face scanning area shops and *kliques*. This is where Lo-jack and good insurance comes in handy...


:scrutinize:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

motherfuck


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> motherfuck


er.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

eyes open up here:wow:


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

slippers gunna slip


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL I SEE U ALWAYS GET YOUR INFO ONLINE WHETHER THAN HAVING EXPERIENCE,U SHOULD TRY THAT WEN U GETTA REAL CAR N U GET OVER BUILDIN MODEL CARS :thumbsup:


you should research LS trim youll learn something,
liike theyre not equal to cadillacs


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

SO FAR 4 CARS HAVE BEEN STOLEN IN LESS THAN A WEEK, THIS IS SOME BS, SOME ONE KNOW SOMETHING!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats some foul shit hope you guys find it as it left


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

CLEAN


lowlifehydraulics said:


> 10K REWARD, NO QUESTIONS ASKED, MUST HAVE CAR BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> that shit is out somewhere being a donor, unless whoever stole is black then theyre just cruising it.
> 
> 
> upgrade to EFI with a pump kill switch


Y WOULD U HAVE TO UPGRADE TO EFI TO PUT A KILL SWITCH TO THE PUMP ??? :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> SO FAR 4 CARS HAVE BEEN STOLEN IN LESS THAN A WEEK, THIS IS SOME BS, SOME ONE KNOW SOMETHING!


What other cars ???? Text me dogg...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

That's Fucked Up to read all this!!! I hope you get your car back soon G/L :guns:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Y WOULD U HAVE TO UPGRADE TO EFI TO PUT A KILL SWITCH TO THE PUMP ??? :dunno:


 :dunno: shits just better. but if youre not making any efforts in stopping a thief then you deserve your shit getting swipped


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> :dunno: shits just better. but if youre not making any efforts in stopping a thief then you deserve your shit getting swipped


What I ment was, u dont need efi to kill a fuel pump


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thats sucks and i truly hope you find these cars

but i have to ask where are these cars parked that they are getting stolen? 4 in one week that really sounds like a inside job


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :scrutinize:


lol, uh oh. Not your "klique" homie! Smilies ARE worth 100 words.. lol


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> lol, uh oh. Not your "klique" homie! Smilies ARE worth 100 words.. lol


I know bro :biggrin:

Hope this homie finds his car or gets paid.


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

general 83 said:


> Damn wats up with all this fools goin out and stealing clean rides to take the easy way out instead of taking the time building your own and being that much more proud.. hope its found


PUTOS DONT GOT NO HUSTLE SO THEY TRY OR TAKE WHATS NOT THEIRS LAME FUCKERS FUK EM:twak:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Have my ears and eyes open Mouse, sorry to hear the bad news. BTTT


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

what I dont understand is why doesnt the owners have some kind of satellite security tracking on there bad ass old schools..all that $$$$ and hard effort to build a nice ride and not protect it........my daily has a new type of lowjack system so if it ever gets stolen I will know in 10 seconds.......I hope you get your ride back and Im always riding so Ill keep an eye out here in phoenix bro'...


lowlifehydraulics said:


> 10K REWARD, NO QUESTIONS ASKED, MUST HAVE CAR BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> SO FAR 4 CARS HAVE BEEN STOLEN IN LESS THAN A WEEK, THIS IS SOME BS, SOME ONE KNOW SOMETHING!



THAT REALLY FUCKIN SUCKS,AND THE BAD PART ABOUT IT THE FUCKIN POLICE AINT GONNA DO SHIT ABOUT IT.I'VE BEEN IN THIS SITUATION MYSELF.THIEVES STICK TOGETHER,ATLEAST OUT HERE ON THE EASTCOAST,SOMEBODY HAS TO KNOW SOMETHING .GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RETURN OF YOUR CAR HOMIE.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

CHINGON66 said:


> PUTOS DONT GOT NO HUSTLE SO THEY TRY OR TAKE WHATS NOT THEIRS LAME FUCKERS FUK EM:twak:


real talk! Eyes and ears open mousie!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THATS FUCK UP HOPE YOU FIND IT ..THEM FUCKERS:guns::guns::guns:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats why i always keep a close eye in the rear view to see if any cars have been following for a certain amount of time and if i feel a car has been chasing or seems suspicious the last place i go is straight home, i will make a few turns to see if they are right behind me. Had a 86 SS Monte Carlo stolen after leaving it parked in the driveway for less than 45 seconds and it was gone.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you should research LS trim youll learn something,
> liike theyre not equal to cadillacs


WHO DA HELL WAS COMPARING THEM,,PLEASE REFRESH MY MEMORY CUZ WAT I HAD POSTED WAS THAT WAT U WERE TALKING ABOUT WAS COMPARING A MONTE TO A CADILLAC,IN OTHER WORDS WAY THE OPPOSITE,AND BTW U NEEDA BUILD A* REAL CAR *SO U CAN TRY AND CLOWN SUMBODY,,,AND IF U NEED TO GO BACK AND DO UR ''RESEARCH'' AND POST UP MY POSTS N UR POST WITHOUT EDITING AND MISSING ANY POSTS


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

that sucks.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hate hearing about bullshit like this,had my old Monte stolen by some "friends" they took it on a joyride at a party crashed it into a storage.I hope you find your car,and those ojetes vergas get whats coming to them.Fuckers....


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

im sure its on a boat heading overseas, lots of stolen cars outta so-cal head straight 2 the port


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*THAT FUCKEN PISSES ME OFF I FEEL SO BAD FOR U I HAVE MY EYES OPEN IN CALI *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Good luck getting it back in LA.....shit is probably in Modesto or Baskersfield by now. Hope it works out


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> that shit is out somewhere being a donor, unless whoever stole is black then theyre just cruising it.
> 
> 
> upgrade to EFI with a pump kill switch


 OH THATS HOW YOU FEEL THO RIGHT, YEAH SOME DUM ASS STOLE MY SHIT I DIDN'T KNOW HIM,BEST BELIEVE I WAS AT HIS MAMA'S HOUSE THE NEXT DAY,CAUGHT HIS ASS ON THE STREETS AND DEALT WITH HIM,AND TRUST ME HE WAS BLACC THAN A MAPHUCCA, SO KNOW GO THINK ABOUT THAT GOT MY CAR BACC 2 WEEKS LATER STRIPPED LIKE A BROKE ASS STRIPPER, BEST THING I HAD WAS INSURANCE STATE FARM !!!!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR TRAY HOMIE, THATS SOME PHUCC'D UP SHIT MUPHUCCA TOOK MINE AT GUN POINT WHILE I WAS WITH MY GIRL AND THE BITCH ASS WAS DRAWING DOWN ON US TOOK THAT REAL PERSONAL .......


----------



## mightymouse (Nov 9, 2010)

La Times C.C. To The Top. :rant:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

i hope they find it


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Any news on this training day six fo?


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Title Winner 79 said:


> *THAT FUCKEN PISSES ME OFF I FEEL SO BAD FOR U I HAVE MY EYES OPEN IN CALI *


X63 got my eyes and ears open


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:twak: hope something turns up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:machinegun:What Goes Around Comes Around...Hope It Returns Safe And In One Piece Homie...:guns:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

TTT


----------

